# Need help identifying more wood!



## Josh Grooms (Jul 22, 2014)

This came from a neighbors tree that he fell last week. He let me take as much as I liked! :)

I think it's a Maple, but the leaves almost look like the Black Oak leaves I saw online. The closest Maple leaf I found was the Silver Maple but again, I'm no expert.

If I recall, I remember seeing it with the little helicopters last year, but can't be sure! Again, this tree is in Southwest Washington.

http://i201.Rule #2/albums/aa45/wowndeye/Mobile Uploads/20140720_190738.jpg

http://i201.Rule #2/albums/aa45/wowndeye/Mobile Uploads/20140720_211613.jpg

http://i201.Rule #2/albums/aa45/wowndeye/Mobile Uploads/20140720_190801.jpg

http://i201.Rule #2/albums/aa45/wowndeye/Mobile Uploads/20140720_190813.jpg


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 22, 2014)

That's an oak tree. Red oak family. I don't know WA oaks so you'll have to ask Mike 1950. He's in WA. Gary

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Jul 22, 2014)

Looks like a Northern Red Oak, or also called a mountain oak


----------



## Josh Grooms (Jul 23, 2014)

Perfect! Thank you very much! I'm kind of bummed it wasn't Maple, but that's all good.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 23, 2014)

Oak leaves- looks like 2 kinds of leaves. There are a lot of black oaks over there- none here-at least wild ones.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 23, 2014)

Just as a tip... when you copy the link for the pictures from photobucket, use the IMG link so we don't have to click each individual link to see the pics.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 23, 2014)

I agree with Mike - the leaf on the left with the fuller lobes is a black oak and the one on the right is a pin oak.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

